# Interesting DVR statistics: Only 63% skip commercials



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is an interesting article about a survey that was done for DVR users. Only 63% skip commercials and only 5.8% of US housholds have DVR's.

http://www.mrweb.com/drno/news2963.htm


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

What's most interesting is that 1/4 of PVR/DVR users NEVER use it's most touted features; Commercial Skip, Instant Replay and Pause Live TV.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

But commercial skip is only on recorded content correct?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I use the 30 second commercial skip more than anything else. I hardly use the fast forward or rewind buttons because the skip feature seems to get me there quicker through the frames.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

It only means that 35% of the population, ancients like moi, visit the commode every time a commercial comes on.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Neutron said:


> But commercial skip is only on recorded content correct?


Sorta correct. You can walk in after a show has started, jump back to the beginning, then skip the commercials until it's moved forward to live again.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Neutron said:


> But commercial skip is only on recorded content correct?


Also on currently showing programs that have been paused.

I frequently gain an additional 18-22 useful minutes per hour by pausing a show at the beginning and doing other things around the house. Then, when I'm ready, I sit down to start the program. By skipping through all the ads, I watch my favorite regular primetime shows in ±40 minutes without commercial interruption.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I do that same thing as Nick. Find a reason to pause for 15mins or more, and then resume later and skip away.


----------



## freakmonkey (Sep 11, 2003)

Don't you hate it when you catch up to the live broadcast?


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I use my Skip buttons all the time. Since I'm new to the DVR world sometimes I'll be watching a recorded show and forget that I recorded it so I might watch a commercial or two before I realize that I can skip them! lol

I'm sure that will wear off fast.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I work over 50 hours a week 4 on 4 off on 12 and a half hour shifts. I use my dvrs to record ALL my shows and I never watch anything live anymore. I HATE most commercials except movie previews and tv previews. This enables me to skip all bullsh*t and get just the show. I can watch many of my weekly shows on my days off . I watch more tv shows now then I ever did before, on my schedule . The only shows I watch live are award shows like the Academy Awards or morning shows like Good Morning America. I watch movies from the premium channels when I want to. I have 2 / 721s 2/508s and a 510 dvr receiver. I would never go back to regular live tv. My dad has Dish and a 508 but insists on " channel surfing " still. How last century. I rarely ever channel surf with over 90 hours of recorded shows on my 721 in my living room, and 90 hours on my bedroom 721 that catches all my wifes shows. My 3 year old son has a 100 hours of kiddie shows to watch at any time. This is a great baby sitter with all his favorite shows available any time of the day or night . 

It simply is the best invention for tv I have ever seen, since the vcr.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

I wonder how they know you are skipping the commercials? I thought Dishnetwork didn't get that type of info from their DVR's.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Curtis0620 said:


> I wonder how they know you are skipping the commercials? I thought Dishnetwork didn't get that type of info from their DVR's.


The article says:
"Skipping commercials is the most common DVR activity among respondents - about 63% of respondents say they skip commercials at least sometimes."
...and...
"1,000 US adults age 18 and older were interviewed by telephone between January 16 and 19"

I.e. it was a telephone interview where they were asked whether or not they skipped commercials, apparently.

- John...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also pause it and do other things then go back later and unpause it so I can record commercials, if it is something live. 

Most of the time I try to watch something that was prerecorded so I do not catch up to live when I am watching a live event. Most of the things I watch since I got DVR is not live.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

If I sit down to watch TV and a new show that I want to watch is just starting, I simply let it record and go watch some OTHER show that I already have recorded from, say, the night before. That way, as soon as I finish it, I can "start over" on the currently recording one and continue skipping commercials. Great stuff! 

I seriously couldn't go back to non-DVR TV watching. Ever.

- John...


----------

